# Dvd / CD im Laufwerk lassen



## APinkerton (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo

ein (persönlicher? ) Mythos von mir ist, dass es schädlich bzw. nicht ratsam sei eine CD / DVD für längere Zeit im Laufwerk zu lassen, d.h. über PC An- und Abschaltung hinaus oder bei längerer nicht-Nutzung dieser Datenträger.

Nun wollte ich wissen, ob es tatsächlich stimmt oder ob ich es weiterhin als Mythos abstempeln kann. Ich bin ein Typ, der, wenn er ein Spiel zurzeit spielt, die DVD die ganze Zeit über einfach im Laufwerk lasse, da ich eh ziemlich oft darauf zugreife und ich mir dadurch das Ein- und Ausschieben erspare.

Sollte ich es mir abgewöhnen?
Dankeschön.
AP


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2009)

die CD/DVd dreht sich ja nur dann, wenn auf sie zugriffen wird. wenn nicht auf sie zugriffen wird, kann es ja logischerweise sowieso nicht "gefährlicher" sein, als wenn sie in einer hülle liegt.

vorstellbar wäre MAXIMAL: beim PC-start / klicken auf arbeitsplatz KÖNNTE durch das dann erfolgende einlesen des datenträgers die CD/DVD auf dauer VIELLEICHT ein bisschen schneller verschleissen, als wenn man sie einfach in einer hülle hat. aber selbst mörderisch zerkratzte CD/DVDs können idR noch gut gelesen werden (du müßtest mal meine Civ4 oder PES09 DVDs sehen...     ), is also aberwitzig zu meinen, dass das belassen der CD/DVD im laufwerk wirklich relevant schaden kann  

zB audioCDs sind ja sogar dafür gedacht, dass sie sich ständig drehen, sonst könnt man sie gar nicht abspielen. auch film-DVDs in nem DVDplayer. das "schadet" sicher mehr, als ein ab und an einlesevorgang (obwohl der schneller stattfindet als das 1x speed beim abspielen von musik/filmen).

ich glaub der "schaden" durch nen unabsichtlichen fingerabdruck beim rausnehmen der DVD dürfte höher sein  


das einzige, was passieren kann: in GANZ seltenen einzelfällem zersplittert auch mal ne CD/DVD beim einlesen - dann muss aber schon ein vorschaden da sein, und das kann dann ebenso passieren, wenn man die CD/DVD sowieso einlegen MUSS, um ein spiel zu starten.


----------



## Mothman (8. Juni 2009)

Also mir ist wirklich mal eine DVD im Laufwerk "explodiert". Da waren dann nur noch lauter EInzelteile im Laufwerk und ich habe es nur noch mit sanfter Gewalt aufbekommen. 
Die DVD hat sich auf einmal immer schneller gedreht, so dass der PC irgendwann gewackelt hat, wie eine Waschmaschine im Schleudergang. Dann hat es auf einmal richtig laut gekracht und gesplittert. Die DVD ist im Laufwerk zerborsten. ^^

Das hatte aber glaube ich nichts damit zu tun, dass die DVD über Nacht im LW lag. Denn das habe ich schon immer so gemacht, ohne negative Konsequenzen.

Aber von dem "Mythos" habe ich auch schon gehört und sowas hat man sich früher auch immer erzählt. Ich kenne das. Aber ein Beweis für Schädlichkeit gab es - so glaube ich - nie.


----------



## keithcaputo (9. Juni 2009)

> Die DVD hat sich auf einmal immer schneller gedreht, so dass der PC irgendwann gewackelt hat, wie eine Waschmaschine im Schleudergang


Da wurde der Datenträger wohl so schief in die Laufwerksschublade gelegt, daß die Aufnahme das Ding dann nicht mittig greifen konnte, und die dann mit Unwucht hochgedreht ist!?
Ein durchgehender Antriebsmotor bei nem Laufwerk wär jedenfalls noch seltsamer! War das Laufwerk danach noch normal funktionstüchtig?


Zum Thema:
Also ich lass die Dinger schon seit jeher im Laufwerk, ohne dass das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen gehabt hätte.
...gut, wenn sich die CD/DVD so lange dreht, dann dauert das Zurückspulen natürlich umso länger, was nervig ist, wenn man sie mal wieder nutzen will!!!  


Wär eigentlich mal ne Gelegenheit, so ne Art "Computer-Mythen-Diskussions-Thread" zu machen, mit Dingen wie

-_bei Netzteilen mit Kabelmanagement sollte man alle nicht benötigten Kabelstränge abstöpseln._
Was kann denn bitte sonst passieren?
Und vor allem, warum passiert das - was auch immer es ist - bei Netzteilen ohne Kabelmanagement NICHT?


----------

